# Florida Joins LUV-A-BULLY MARCH, OCTOBER 28th!



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

The latest city to join in the LUV-A-BULLY March is West Palm Beach, Florida
- For the 1st time, the Marches will occur in 6 cities simultaneously on Saturday, October 
28th!

West Palm Beach, FL
Brea, CA
Kansas City, MO
Pelham, AL
Denver, CO
Indianapolis, IN

Join us in Marching against BSL. For more details, see original post of 10/12 or go to 
ROVERlution at www.ROVERlution.org to sign up.

Again, thank you all.

Sue & Oscar
Orange County, CA

Important PS: We need good people to host a Luv-a-Bully March in their own city
for next year. Contact [email protected] .. and become part of this growing protest movement 
against BSL.

crossposted realpitbull


----------

